# Hello...I need wiring advice



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

I have installed a few Leviton Integrated Network Systems and they claim that you cannot be within like 3' of the main service with your disribution box. They will not warantee their equipment if you are closer than that. However, I have had to install them closer than that from time to time and haven't noticed a huge difference. Chances are, whatever system you are putting in isn't a high enough quality to stand much to loose. I don't mean disrespect by that comment but you would have to go top notch will ALL the components, speakers, tv, cable, disribution box, connectors...). My only advice to you is that if you are concerned about it, don't do it. If you ever get a glitch in audio/visual quality, you will blame it on the placement of you panel.


----------



## bradeja (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, actually, my integrated network box is a good distance from all the electric cable. My concern is more with the speaker wire, since I've heard that running it close to electrical wires is a no-no. I can run them perpendicular to the wires, but I wondered if the BUNDLE of wires would generate even more interference. 

You might be right, though. If I have any doubts, I should find another route (for the speaker wire, at least). Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck wiring a house and not running near any electrical wires, honestly I work with LV guys alot and they run their homeruns in the same bay as my wires... dont think its a problem... you are using cable suitable for in wall use correct?


----------



## bradeja (Feb 13, 2008)

chris75 said:


> Good luck wiring a house and not running near any electrical wires, honestly I work with LV guys alot and they run their homeruns in the same bay as my wires... dont think its a problem... you are using cable suitable for in wall use correct?


yes, all my wire is rated for in wall, UL listed, and my speaker wire is IC3 rated.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

bradeja said:


> yes, all my wire is rated for in wall, UL listed, and my speaker wire is IC3 rated.



I would not worry too much about the higher voltage wires then, your wire is probably twisted to eliminate any unwanted noise...


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

If you are worried at all and don't want to take a chance with the speakers humming then get some shielded speaker wire. Here you can choose what's best for you Shielded speaker wire

Check what amp the speakers are and how big. I have one set that has 6" woofers and My receiver pushes 110 watts and they are on 16 gauge and then I have a pair of 15" Cerwin Vegas that I have run 12 gauge for.
I just want the best sound and want to make sure the wire is big enough, running to small a gauge wire is no good either. Same with car stereos don't play around with small wire, do it right so if you get bigger speakers in the future you are covered.


----------



## bradeja (Feb 13, 2008)

So 16 gauge wire should be big enough for whole house audio (all runs will be 50 ft or less)?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

bradeja said:


> So 16 gauge wire should be big enough for whole house audio (all runs will be 50 ft or less)?


16 and 14 are pretty normal to see installed...#12 for longer runs..


----------

